# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  OFRECEMOS MALLAS Y BASES PARA EXPORTACIÓN DE FRUTAS (MANGOS, GRANADAS, CHIRIMOYAS, GRANADILLAS, ETC)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, tenemos en stock sleevets o mallas para exportación de frutas de 10 cm y 14 cm. Entregamos declaración jurada para que puedan reclamar el drawback. 
Dale una mejor presentación a tus frutas de exportación y protégelas durante el transporte, para que lleguen a destino en óptimas condiciones. Las mallas sirven para exportar frutas como mango, granada, chirimoya, granadilla, entre otros productos de exportación aérea.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe  Temas similares: OFRECEMOS LIMÓN SUTIL PARA EXPORTACIÓN PENETRÓMETRO O PRESIONÓMETRO PARA PALTAS, MANGOS Y FRUTAS DURAS MARCA WAGNER (FT40) OFRECEMOS MANGO KENT DE CASMA PARA EXPORTACIÓN OFRECEMOS FRIJOL CABALLERO PARA EXPORTACIÓN GRANADAS PARA EXPORTACION EN PISCO

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos mallas y bases para la campaña de mango, para que que tu fruta vaya bien protegida y llegue a destino en perfectas condiciones, con una excelente presentación. Rollos de 1000 m. o mallas cortadas según especificaciones del cliente. 
Ofrecemos precios competitivos puesto en almacén en Tambogrande y declaración jurada para acceder a la devolución del drawback.  *Informes y cotizaciones:* ventas@agroforum.pe   mallas-mango-exportación.jpg mallas-mango-exportación-2.jpg  base-reja-foam-net.jpg

----------

